# Confused :high hard cervix @ 12dpo ?



## LoveMy2Boys2

Would this be a good or bad sign lol....I'm new to this cervix check thing.... 12dpo today, CP is high and kind of hard.... Any thoughts? Past 2 days had a lot of creamy/lotiony cm, but today not much of anything ....


----------



## sarahlouise86

Mines is the same..I've had loads of white creamy cm the past few days. Just been to the toilet n it was more white stringy cm. I'm 13dpo today,af due 2moro x


----------



## LoveMy2Boys2

GL!! Have u tested yet?


----------



## sarahlouise86

I tested yday n it was neg. Have u tested yet?x


----------



## LoveMy2Boys2

:/ still not out though!! I tested yesterday also, negative ....I share I had a BFP faint pink on a FRER 8dpo , now nothing :/ trying to hold off, AF due in 5/6days .... I have very long cycles, 31 days usually :/


----------



## sarahlouise86

Yeah just waiting for the witch to arrive but I don't feel like she is at the mo. U got any other symptoms?x


----------



## LoveMy2Boys2

My symptoms are.....extremely congested ...maybe allergies? Or a sign! Mild cramping lower left ovary area off and on daily, today not much cm going on....past few days more than usual, feeling exhausted always....but it could be due to this cold I possibly have ..... That's all really right now...I don't chart so I have no idea as afar as temping ....I might start charting next cycle if needed! How about you??


----------



## sarahlouise86

Sounds good. I've got mild aching on my left side,lower backache,sensitive boobs n nipples,weeing more,smells making me feel sick,super tired and I have a few spots which I never have x


----------



## LoveMy2Boys2

That sounds promising!!! Fingers crossed !!! My boobs never get sore anymore , ever since having babies I get no feelings in my bbs anymore ... They are just numb flap jacks now haha


----------



## sarahlouise86

Lol..mines feel fuller aswell. Checked my cervix again n its still high,it's soft n loads of creamy cm


----------



## LoveMy2Boys2

I think that's what a prego service is supposed to feel like right?! I never checked mine before til this time around ....


----------



## LoveMy2Boys2

Cervix* not service lol.... Who's testing again today??! I'm wanting to cave in and tell DH to get tests on way home....


----------



## sarahlouise86

I've never checked it before so wasn't sure what I was checking for lol. Pregnancy with my boy I never had any signs apart from missed period n sore boobs,never tested til 6wks gone lol. Yeah get tests,I'm not testing til af is late tho x


----------



## LoveMy2Boys2

I'm going to try to hold off!!! We will see, I'll keep you all posted! I know with my first I was almost 6 wks when I found out, with my second we tried and I waited until I was two days late to test because my periods range anywhere from 28-32 days :/ , this time I'm testing early and checking for all symptoms and I am at a loss !! Maybe I'm still too early and this is a long cycle , who knows ! I am feeling pretty crampy right now though ......


----------



## sarahlouise86

Yeah I've had like prodding in my back at the left side for a few hrs now and mild cramping....


----------



## LoveMy2Boys2

Ohhh what could it beeeeee, waiting is pure torture!! When is AF due?


----------



## LoveMy2Boys2

Did I mention I have heartburn and super emotional lol


----------



## sarahlouise86

The wait is a nightmare! Af is due 2moro but don't feel like it at all. I'm super emotional to,was crying at deal or no deal earlier and Saturday was crying cause there wasn't any hot water for a shower lol


----------



## LoveMy2Boys2

GL ! I hope that wicked witch doesn't show her ugly face for you tomorrow ! Hahaha that cracks me up because it sounds like the same meltdowns I have been having ... Lol ohhhhhthe journey


----------



## sarahlouise86

Well no sign of het yet but I bet she creeps up on me soon enough! Yeah its funny how we all go mad with this 2ww. Wens ur af due?


----------



## LoveMy2Boys2

Haha I know it! AF due on the 3rd ? That's going off of a 30 day cycle.... I have only been off BC for 2 months, my usual cycles are between 28-31 days :/ always diff every month.... Talk about gone mad.....I did an experiment today ! Tell me what you think of this one lol....so I took a few dollar tests, the ones in the cassette with the dropper....I swear half of them I saw something super super faint....so after about 4 min I took it apart and pressed the pad with the left over dye onto the line where a positive should be and it turned positive! Now I am wondering does that mean it picked up HcG? Haha so I didn't with the next two and they all showed bright positive......yes that's jut silly and going to really mess with my head , but I wonder if it really is picking up Hcg, and is 3 tiny drops enough to really pick up a result early on in the first place? Haha


----------



## sarahlouise86

Lol dunno abt that..try a different test? Well af is due today nut no signs as of yet :) had some cramping on n off and prodding in my back. I'm on knicker watch 24/7 lol


----------



## LoveMy2Boys2

Haha .... GL today!!! Keep us posted:)


----------



## sarahlouise86

Will do,gonna try n hold off a few days if af doesn't turn up


----------



## LoveMy2Boys2

15DPO and waitingggggggg!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## charmfan

any update yet ladies??


----------



## sarahlouise86

I'm 15dpo n still no sign of af. Tested this morning and bfn xx


----------



## LoveMy2Boys2

Same here! No sign of ANYTHING now ..... Off to work I go, I'll check in later.... GL ladies!!


----------



## LoveMy2Boys2

Updates anyone ?.? Ohhhh my symptoms and faint positives were all LIES..... The witch is in town :( boooooo. GL ladies !!!


----------



## sarahlouise86

Sorry to hear that. I'm still waiting on af..tested a few days ago and it was a bfn xx


----------



## charmfan

Nothing new with me :coffee:


----------



## LoveMy2Boys2

No sign is a good sign!! Good luck ladies!! Ok sooo tell me what you think of this! I thought AF was in town, extremely light , usually by the second day Im in need of a super plus tampon and lots of clots (sorry tmi) ....well it's been super light .... So I decided to test again being the POAS addict that I am..... My friend gave me some cheapies she ordered for amazon....well I got a super faint positive, I mean SUPER faint, but you can tell its pink and there.....what is going on?! It showed up abou 7 min ...... Are these known for nasty evaps or what?!?, ahhhhhh!! Help!! I leave for Disney World tomorrow night! I hope it's nothing bad Is my main concern right now :/


----------



## sarahlouise86

Well I tested again yday afternoon n it was still a bfn so I dunno what's going on!


----------



## LoveMy2Boys2

Any updates ??! Sorry I hAve been MIA... Been on vaca...... So I'm on cd 6? AF showed up but 1/10 of the normal flo, usually it's so super heavy and 8-10 days long.... This was only 3 days super light and one day spotting/almost gone.... I took an OPK and it showed almost S dark as the control line.... Does this mean I might have a BFP In there or my ovulation/ cycles are way off ? I have no more tests and will be gone til sat ' Ahhh helpppp! 
GL ladies, hope all is well over there :)keep us posted !!


----------



## SavedOne21

What were the results you ladies had?! I'm 12dpo and had a bfn at 10dpo, but queasiness since 10dpo and some spotting (mini drops) on 11dpo.


----------

